# Our new addition!



## Bailey's Momma (Jul 9, 2009)

Here's Bailey. He's 7 weeks old.

We've 'saved' him from his previous owner. He was sick.

He's thriving now! (just has a little lip infection)


----------



## JakesDogs (Jun 4, 2008)

Oh my gosh, that face! Does he need a GodMom? I'd like to volunteer! 

Thank you and your family for stepping up for this boy.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

what a cutie!!

Thank you he needs to know what love is!!
I'll be a god mom too


----------



## lmkersnick (Jul 10, 2007)

he's adorable!!


----------



## Bailey's Momma (Jul 9, 2009)

Thanks for the wonderful comments! lol









We found out he was never given deworming meds and was infected, as I could say. He's on Sentinel now. He was not thriving as much as he could have. But I tell ya, he is now!!!!!


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

How is your adorable puppy doing? What a sweetheart!

Tanya


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

So cute!!!

Aww... they grow so fast, enjoy the puppy-ness now..


----------

